# Messy rooms/Clean rooms and personality types



## Lilxpie (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello everybody, I notice that there are possibly not many threads about rooms (or houses) described as messy or clean being related to the MBTI personality types _(I just saw some similar ones, oops...)_ so I just want to know your opinions about your life to learn more about the personalities.

I always tend to have a messy room of some sort. I don't think it's a being a teenager thing but even when I was a child it was somewhat messy, but now my room has turned into a lot of random piles everywhere as I got older. Even if there were day's where my mum decided we clean my room good once and for all (which we had to, to repaint it and get new carpet) it was clean for the first few days but then things got put on my desk and I started keeping lots of my clothes on my beanbag and I have a habit of keeping boxes/packaging from items that i've ordered online as a sort of sentimental thing such as: "Yes, I brought that item! I want to cherish the pretty packaging on the box so I can possibly put something in it." It never happens. Now that my mums not with my dad i'm not forced to throw out these random boxes in my room away and I know I should start putting stuff away and sort my room out, I think in my head I should do it but then forget about it and find other things more important than this. 

I'm not trying to talk about my life and my messy room but I feel there is a correlation between messy/clean rooms and personality types. I'm INFP and I feel like having P leads to a messy room but a J leads to a cleaner room because I see someone with J as a more organised, neater person. 

I use to be somewhat organised but now i'm only slightly organised. When I want to be and if the task that involves organisation and cleaning is little then I will do it to get it over with but if it seems like a big choir to me I will back out of it. 

To put it bluntly, describe the cleanliness of your room and if you think it does correlate with your personality type. :happy:
I just did it. :tongue:


----------



## YellowDaffodil (Aug 4, 2013)

My old boss was an ISTJ and she had a strictly clean desk... no papers left hanging around anywhere; all stationery in its place. I haven't seen her house but I imagine it'd be the same.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

I think you will definitely see a correlation.

Me, INFP: messy. Every time I clean I say I will keep it that way but it _never_ works.
Mother, ISFJ: always clean.
Father, ESFP: messy until my mother cleans it.

Judgers will have a tendency to be more clean, although this is a generalization & by no means do I mean to speak for anyone else.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

infp - tidy in order to be a calming sanctuary when I spend time at home, I become confused and depressed living in a landfill disposal. My home is aesthetically comforting, some art on walls, balanced lighting, no crumbs on floors or dirt stains on tables, no dodgy bathroom. Im not a teenager anymore and think this is most likely a teenager/young person thing!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Lilxpie said:


> Hello everybody, I notice that there are possibly not many threads about rooms (or houses) described as messy or clean being related to the MBTI personality types _(I just saw some similar ones, oops...)_ so I just want to know your opinions about your life to learn more about the personalities.
> 
> I always tend to have a messy room of some sort. I don't think it's a being a teenager thing but even when I was a child it was somewhat messy, but now my room has turned into a lot of random piles everywhere as I got older. Even if there were day's where my mum decided we clean my room good once and for all (which we had to, to repaint it and get new carpet) it was clean for the first few days but then things got put on my desk and I started keeping lots of my clothes on my beanbag and I have a habit of keeping boxes/packaging from items that i've ordered online as a sort of sentimental thing such as: "Yes, I brought that item! I want to cherish the pretty packaging on the box so I can possibly put something in it." It never happens. Now that my mums not with my dad i'm not forced to throw out these random boxes in my room away and I know I should start putting stuff away and sort my room out, I think in my head I should do it but then forget about it and find other things more important than this.
> 
> ...


gen z. nuff said.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

My room is always messy. It's because I throw stuff around and get too distracted by other things, so I don't clean it. There are other things I need to worry about other than cleaning my room. As a result I lose many things.
I clean my room once a month or something, if I felt like it.
My ISFJ friend has everything in boxes, her room is always clean and arranged well.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm INFP. When I'm around other people I'm super tidy and organized. Like when I lived with my parents or had roommates, I would frequently tidy things up. I think it's mostly because I want people to see me as someone who's organized and neat. Now that I live alone though, my apartment is messy. I am just too lazy to clean it, probably because it takes too much effort to clean a whole apartment by myself than it does just a bedroom or just a dorm room or whatever.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Not particularly messy or tidy. Just in between. From time to time and when I have time, I have these few days cleaning extreme and repair episodes when if it is not perfect, it does not count. The craziness just lasts for few days though .


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm rather messy (ExTP).


----------



## Lilxpie (Dec 24, 2014)

surgery said:


> I'm INFP. When I'm around other people I'm super tidy and organized. Like when I lived with my parents or had roommates, I would frequently tidy things up. I think it's mostly because I want people to see me as someone who's organized and neat. Now that I live alone though, my apartment whole is messy. I am just too lazy to clean it, probably because it takes too much effort to clean a whole apartment by myself than it does just a bedroom or just a dorm room or whatever.


I find that if I want to invite people over that will give me some motivation to tidy things up. My room is in a state where a big clean up should be held but I keep putting it off. :mellow:


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

My room is messy as hell. I usually only ever clean the areas I use frequently (my desk) and that's only when something gets lost in the mess. There's all sorts of stuff piled up everywhere else.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Usually pretty clean.

As of speaking my room is a bit disorganized, but I'm sure compared to the rooms of many, my room is still fairly clean and organized.

A major reason I keep everything clean and organized is so the dog I own does not start chewing on something dangerous, so I can keep focused on my work, and because small things like making my bed in the morning can build character within me and teach discipline.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

My room tends to flow from pedantically depersonalized ascetic empty space (which is just enough to make everyone else uncomfortable) to some messy, artsy, cozy, retro garbage dump. 

I have no other way to describe it. It's just that I have phases.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

My room is usually messy, although I sometimes like to clean up, 'cause it allows me to listen to music and daydream without feeling guilty about it for doing nothing. I think there is some kind of magic hanging around in my room, because whenever I clean it it's back to being messy in a few minutes... freaking magic


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

My room is messy. But I do go on infrequent clean ups triggered by nothing.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

My room is a mess almost all the time. Being organized just isn't one of my priorities.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

My room is kind of messy,but its organized chaos. 
C: 
and I have a lot of notebooks and sketchbooks


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

This is most likely a J/P thing. Isn't one of the questions on the test whether your workplace is messy or not?
Anyway my room is normally pretty tidy, I make sure to clean it a lot and having it done so makes me happier than it really should.


----------



## andictator (Dec 17, 2014)

structured chaos. it's messy but everything placed in their own place.


----------



## Courtnee (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm and ENFP and my room is pretty tidy :happy: don't know if it's because I was brought up with an INFJ mother who would force us to clean lol......that didn't help my INFP sister though :tongue: she comes back from university and five minutes of entering the house all her stuff is everywhere haha


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Judgers are organized; perceivers are subhuman filth who couldn't so much as fill out a tax return.

100% of deaths among perceivers are caused by drowning in a pile of their own trash.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, and I don't even understand why anyone bothers to clean their room.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm an ESFP anndd do I even have to say it? My room is a mess. But right now its only half of a mess, not a complete one.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm an ENFP, and very clean. Bed made every morning as soon as I get up, wipe away dust every other week and such. I like my surroundings to be organized and clean otherwise it ruins the vibes of the place. 

Then again, I grew up around two parents who are just a neat and I'm an asshole who silently judges filthy rooms and filthy/cluttered cars. Wupz.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

INFP - pretty messy, but not as messy as my sister's was (when we both lived at home), who is I think ESFJ or ENFJ. I think my boss was ESTJ and he often reprimanded me for my messy desk - which was symptomatic of his displeasure at my lack of organisation in general. I'd often make little mistakes and stuff, just wasn't thorough enough, I've never been detailed-orientated. Some of it is laziness - okay quite a bit, but a lot of it is because I prefer a comfortable level of clutter (which mother is probably ISFJ and much neater, my dad messy) and i often don't see the point lol.


----------



## Alek (Aug 12, 2014)

It's generally clean,
but I carelessly left my phone and glasses on the floor.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

I think for most types it just depends. 

However I know a very tidy ESTJ
And a very untidy ESTP

I was really messy as a teenager. Now I'm just somwhere inbetween.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Me, IxTP: Generally messy.
My father, INFP: messy
My mother, ISFJ: would be clean if she was around more
My sister, ISFJ: messy
My brother, IxFP: messy


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

I throw things around my room then I get angry about it when I can't barely move or find something I need like it's someone else's fault, so I start to clean it up... until I get bored cleaning.

That's the story of my life.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

I like being organized and having everything in its place, but sometimes it's just so overwhelming for me that I let everything get to be a mess. For me, if I'm going to clean, I have to cleaaaaaaan. Like, organize every aspect of everything that I own. So it's a big ordeal that I sometimes put off. But for the most part, I'm a fairly clean person and there's not too much lying around. My problem is having way too many clothes. My boyfriend, who I live with, is an INTJ and he's a neat freak. Kind of obsessively, but I guess that's endearing? Maybe that's why I sometimes think of myself as messy, but that's only compared to him. I would consider myself to lean more towards being an INFJ.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a messy room but I have no problem finding anything. I feel this is what everyone says, anyways. ENTP.


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty clean and organized. Even though there seems to be some relation between tidiness and personality type, it's not 100% accurate, and it's weird how both my brother and I are INTPs but I'm fairly organized and he's so messy.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

I keep my space clean and I like the organizational part of cleaning. I live with my (ISFJ) boyfriend and he is great at getting me motivated to clean up the house with him. I am not as neat as he is, as I'm always leaving my socks on the floor or a drink cup by my laptop. I admittedly let papers pile up into a stack on the side of my desk which I organize into a file cabinet every couple of months. We run a candle making business and I make sure our stock room is clean and organized. We have a tiny abode so cleaning is fairly easy but we both can get distracted and let the place go for a week.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp - messy but not too messy as of this moment . I'm usually messy though - don't really find pleasure in being tidy


----------



## voguegraphy (Jan 1, 2015)

A clean environment projects and reflects a clear head. That is what I aim to maintain, and I almost always do. INTP.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

ENFJ. My Room is über tidy :laughing: Possibly linked to being a 1 rather than MBTI.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

My room is very messy but it bothers me.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

From what I have seen, SFs have the tidiest rooms, and NTs the messiest ones. One weird thing I have encountered is that while ISTJs have messy rooms, ESTJs have super tidy rooms.

Anyway, being an ENTP, my room is the messiest of all.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

My room is messy unless I know I'll have guests,I don't see a reason why it should be tidy.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

ENTJ, messy. 
Fi does not put cleaning high up on my priorities. 
But I do make sure I always know where everything is.


----------

